# Ladder Stand Plans???



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

My son plans on making a 2 person ladder stand (or maybe a 1 person) in his metals class this trimester. Does anyone know of or have a set of plans that he could use? Thanks in advance, John


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

motorcop1 said:


> My son plans on making a 2 person ladder stand (or maybe a 1 person) in his metals class this trimester. Does anyone know of or have a set of plans that he could use? Thanks in advance, John


Take a few pics and get some measurements
I remember part of my metal shop was having to draw up the blueprints & materials list to build whatever project I needed to do.....

And fwiw be aware of the liabilities involved should something happen when someone else uses a homemade stand....


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Go to Menard's or Gander take a few pictures and measurements .Bud (sorry for repeating your post )


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm sure your aware that there is some amount of risk involved. Most treestands on the market today go through a set of tests by certified, unbiased labs that ensure the treestand meets a certain set of safety requirements ( I forget the association or set of standards right off hand). A little inadvertant under-engineering could spell danger.

Just some food for thought...

Brian


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

err on the side of caution and you should be alright..... ladder stands aren't rocket science. I've made a couple climbers. one thing, have a good welder weld it up, this is not an area to learn on. would be upsetting to be completing one of the leg sections and have a whoopsie.


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like I need to clear a couple of things up here. Not to sound like I'm angry or anything but the words ok dad ok dad keep coming into my mind here.

First, the look at different plans is to get an idea of what kind of plans he will make for the stand. He's been involved since he was about 2 years old in everything outdoors so he knows what he likes and what he doesn't as far as stands go. The kids even put enough thought into shooting brace height and arm rest contours. Getting different ideas of what others have and like is normal here....just check the ice fishing shack mods posts. He has no problem knowing that there is a better way to do things, he's taken part of jeep mods,house renovation,boat mods, and duck blind mods, So as far as him wanting to get the best of everything and roll it into his design I support that totally. Keep in mind this is the same kid that climbs onto the stands at every outdoor store and says "hey look how they put this or that part together, I like that"

Second as far as liability goes we've made stands before and nones fallen out of a broken stand or died so I guess were doing ok. The stand is for use on our property by us and will not be sold or is not the start of a fortune 500 tree stand company. 

He's had other metals classes and he does quite well at it so this is not his first bead layed. The stand will be checked by a buddy who owns a fabrication business before use. 

Again this isn't a rant or anything I just feel that a clarification was needed.

And thanks for the suggestions also, I don't want to forget that either.

And one final thing OK DAD......hahaha.


----------

